# 2.4 KM run?



## Tyrone_88

I was just reading the posts and came across one that said there is a 2.4 k run involved for joining the infantry and that you gotta do it in like 10 minutes. Im in pretty good shape and have no problems with other stuff like the push ups and sit ups, but am un sure about running 2 and half K in 10 minutes that sounds kind of fast. what is the average time for you guys to run 2.4 K?

I also came across something that said there is a minimum weight requirement if so does any one no what it would be for a 6 foot, 17 year old im like 165 right now and a little on the skinny side


----------



## jmackenzie_15

lol... theres no weight requirement. Skinny side? youre making me feel bad, I joined when i was 5'9, 115... im 160 at present.

2.4km in 10 minutes is very doable. Run it yourself on your own time and see, it isnt that far. The fastest ive ever done it was around 7:30-8:30.

You have 12 minutes to do it.


----------



## Tyrone_88

alright i just gotta figure out how to measure 2.4 k and i'll run it and see what i can do. i quit smoking 2 weeks ago and have been exercising alot since i decided to join the army. when you go to sign up do they have a track for you to run on or is it a treadmill?


----------



## Thompson

Holy crap mack that is fast....(for me anyways) i was just looking at the world record for 1 mile run and the 20 place holder did it 4 min 1 second that means 1.5 miles (2.4 km) he would be in about 6 min Have you ever thought about trying out for a track meet? maybe you could make the summer olympics......


----------



## Tyrone_88

How fast did you do it ?


----------



## Kat Stevens

Many years and many pounds ago, back when it was 1.5 miles, my time for the recruiting centre was 7:40.  Final test after basic was 7:10.  spent more time puking after than actually spent running


----------



## Thompson

i think the fastest i've ever done 1 1/2 miles is about 9 mins...........i can't imagin 7:10 i would be pukin 2...your crazy Kat!   what can you do it now?


----------



## Kat Stevens

My back is officially (letter from doctors and everything) shot, so now I only do 1.5 miles in my truck....


----------



## Thompson

oh crap, Sorry to hear that kat. Must be pretty fast in your truck though 1-2 mins.....LOL

Tyrone i think your best bet would be to go to a gym and try out there treadmill it will give you an idea of how fast you will have to run to meet your goal. i know that runnning at 6 miles/hour (about 9.5 km/hour) would put you in at about a 10 minute mile, so 1.5 mile about 15 mins. (thats a pretty slow pace) You should be Fine! won't take you long to get your times down.......if your not already there.....


----------



## Jaxson

if you want to measure out 2.4 km  get in your car, reset the trip odometer and measure out 1.2 KM (the round trip would be 2.4km) or measure out the full 2.4 km and run a 4.8 km round trip.


----------



## Zee

http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/

This has been posted before somewhere else but it's as good as you're going to get.


----------



## Chauhan

A regulation track is 400m..A high school track is a regulation track..therefore 6 laps = 2.4km on the .   
It's really not that hard I could run 8 in 12 minutes those annual 12 minute runs in grade 10 and i went down significantly couldnt run much and last 2 months i went from 2km in 12 minutes to 4 k in19-20 minutes just run and run drink water eat right get up in the morning and run..run in the afternoon..! and you'ill be running longer and faster in no time your body's just not used to running give it time and some work. goodluck


----------



## safeboy43

Tyrone_88 said:
			
		

> when you go to sign up do they have a track for you to run on or is it a treadmill?


For the fitness test, I beleive you do a step test. 

Hope this helps you!


----------



## Jaxson

> Quote from: Tyrone_88 on February 17, 2006, 11:37:47
> when you go to sign up do they have a track for you to run on or is it a treadmill?



Step test at the recruiting centre, when you get to basic, i believe the initial test is a shuttle run and you must make it to a certain level, depending on your age, maybe that was for something else now that i think about it, but i think its right... im sure someone will correct me if my mind has proven to be confused.


----------



## MikeL

To pass the shuttle run you gotta get to stage 6.


For the PT test to get in, it all depends who runs it. When I did my first once to get into the Reserves it was at a civvie gym an I did the step test. When I did it again for my Componet Transfer I went to the gym on Edmonton Garrison an the PSP staff had us to a shuttle run.


----------



## shoebox_stereo

an excellent way of plotting a running path, if a 400 meter track is not available, is download the google earth program

there is a function called 'measure', set it to path, and then to kilometers measurement. plot a path around your area, or a good place where you can run without limitations (street lights / cars) a good idea is something like a pedestrian only jogging / bike path. 

Google earth is accurate to about 15meters, but it is still FAR more accurate then driving (as you can trace the path of the sidewalk and how you plan on moving)

 ;D yeh to technology!


----------



## Sh0rtbUs

shoebox_stereo said:
			
		

> Google earth is accurate to about 15meters, but it is still FAR more accurate then driving (as you can trace the path of the sidewalk and how you plan on moving)
> 
> ;D yeh to technology!



I like driving the route, because you factor in elevation (which can change the overall distance. Example being, running a distance of 1km on hilly and fluctuating ground will put more mileage on you than running that 1km on flat, even ground. Does Google factor in elevation, or no?


----------



## Forgotten_Hero

> an excellent way of plotting a running path, if a 400 meter track is not available, is download the google earth program
> 
> there is a function called 'measure', set it to path, and then to kilometers measurement. plot a path around your area, or a good place where you can run without limitations (street lights / cars) a good idea is something like a pedestrian only jogging / bike path.
> 
> Google earth is accurate to about 15meters, but it is still FAR more accurate then driving (as you can trace the path of the sidewalk and how you plan on moving)
> 
> Grin yeh to technology!



Thats what I did, and I found out that my street (its actually shaped like an O) is 400m in circumference. Hehehe. Perfect.


----------



## shoebox_stereo

Sh0rtbUs said:
			
		

> I like driving the route, because you factor in elevation (which can change the overall distance. Example being, running a distance of 1km on hilly and fluctuating ground will put more mileage on you than running that 1km on flat, even ground. Does Google factor in elevation, or no?



im not sure it takes elevation into account when plotting, but it displays it on the screen in feet above sea level, so you'll get a general idea of the landscape, and try to avoid the slopes


----------



## Jaxson

shoebox_stereo said:
			
		

> im not sure it takes elevation into account when plotting, but it displays it on the screen in feet above sea level, so you'll get a general idea of the landscape, and try to avoid the slopes



Why on earth would you want to avoid slopes?. Running uphill/downhill gives you the oppurtunity to ease up in and gain a little bit on energy back when going down hill and forces you to really make yourself push forward when going up the last hill.


----------



## Jake

On the step test, do they measure how long it takes your heart rate to get to a certain level and how long it takes to go back to normal?


----------



## Jake

I have found my answer on another thread. My apologies for the use of bandwidth, feel free to delete  ;D


----------



## Kirt Voth

I found that the average city block is approx 250-300 meters. (if this helps)


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View

For the 1.5 mile you need good legs. If you have stong legs..you'll be fine. I did my 1.5 mile Tuesday for my SAR pt test and there is lot of people with a better cardio than mine...especially the combat arms guys  
Do it at least once a week and you'll be able to time yourself and also pace yourself.
good luck!


----------



## FredDaHead

Jaxson said:
			
		

> Why on earth would you want to avoid slopes?. Running uphill/downhill gives you the oppurtunity to ease up in and gain a little bit on energy back when going down hill and forces you to really make yourself push forward when going up the last hill.



For training, I'd have to agree. However, to measure your score for the 2.4km run, a flat (as much as possible) surface is necessary, as the 2.4km run "requirements" are based on a flat surface, not hills.

That being said, I love training on hills.



			
				TB said:
			
		

> For the 1.5 mile you need good legs. If you have stong legs..you'll be fine.



I call bullshit. I have very strong legs and can easily do ruck marches and use lower body strength, but having strong legs doesn't help my running. If anything, it hampers it, because being a big, strong guy, I have more mass to throw around.

If you're a twig with powerful legs, it's gonna help you. If you're just a big, strong guy, having strong legs won't really do anything. It might help, but don't rely on it.


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View

You can call it bullshit if you want to, but having strong and powerfull legs did help me a lot. You want to be fast and constant. I never mentioned about having big muscular legs, obviously it will probably slow you down.
If it doesn't work for you, well I'm sure there's another way that will probably work better for you. You just need to find it and work on it.
cheers


----------



## FredDaHead

TB said:
			
		

> You can call it bullshit if you want to, but having strong and powerfull legs did help me a lot. You want to be fast and constant. I never mentioned about having big muscular legs, obviously it will probably slow you down.
> If it doesn't work for you, well I'm sure there's another way that will probably work better for you. You just need to find it and work on it.
> cheers



I might have been too "aggressive" in my reply, but I still think strong and powerful legs are only a small part of running. They help, of course, but they shouldn't be the focus of people's training. Cardio capacity, I think, is more important than power. Most guys I know who have "average powered" legs but great cardio definately beat those who have stronger legs but a shabby cardio. Of course, it's all about striking a balance, but I think one should strive to have as good a cardio capacity as they can, and then move on to power.

I also agree that being fast and constant is the way to go. It's just harder to be constant with good power and bad cardio than with bad power and good cardio.

Oh, and twigs are the root of all evil.  Go Heavyweights!


----------



## scoutfinch

2.4K can't be won on muscular strength alone.  The length is sufficient to require good cardio.  I recommend training for 5Ks 3 times per week with one of those runs at about 85-90% of *race pace*  (ie. the pace you wish/need to achieve on the 2.4K).  Then when it comes to doing the 2.4K do a slow jog warm up for 10 minutes and then just give 'er nuts once it is time to do the 2.4K.  Given that you have trained at a longer distance at almost the pace you need to achieve, you should be able to pull off the 2.4K at race pace.


----------



## Journeyman

TB said:
			
		

> You can call it bullshit if you want to, but *having strong and powerfull legs did help me a lot*. You want to be fast and constant. I never mentioned about *having big muscular legs, obviously it will probably slow you down*.


So which is it?  ???


----------



## Kid_X

Well, I am 5'9 1/2" and weigh 140lbs (yeah, a lightweight...) and I hadn't run in nearly two years, then I had to do the self fitness test for my application earlier this year, I live in Ottawa and the first time I ran it, I did the 2.4kms down a gravel road on a night we were getting freezing rain, I was wearing my big work coat and boots and I managed 11 minutes 45 seconds.  Four days later I had my stepdad drive me (we live in a rural area) down a more or less flat road, we used the odometer to measure 2.4kms and he just followed me back with his hazard lights flashing, this time it was being timed for the application so I wore running shoes and a lighter coat (it was -10 Celsius outside and my throat was killing me at the end...) and managed to do it in 10 minutes 10 seconds.  I worked out regularly since (I do an 800 meter warm up run before I actually do any cardio, workout or sports) and the fitness test given here in Ottawa (at the YMCA near the recruitment center) was a step test.  I found the step test MUCH easier than the actual run (temperature, experience, etc could have affected that) but if they pull you out because of your heart rate there's not much that you can do about it, I made it through all 4 stages and she told me I passed, but I was curious as to how they grade you for that, how do you manage a 6.0 and what is taken into account for that grading? Also, how did you guys do for the grip test? I pulled off a 109 total (left 55, right 54) which I hope is pretty good for someone my size...


----------



## Scipio

I quit smoking 1 month ago.  Last month I nearly died at 6 minutes of jogging on a treadmill.  Literally, I almost blacked out.

This month I can jog straight for 8 minutes and did 800 m in 3:40 seconds, and nearly died from another black out.

I'm getting better with every month.  I'm on a very stict regime of running, swimming, push ups, and sit ups.

For all you smokers out there, you can do it!  You won't be able to do it well, but give it time!


----------



## HItorMiss

You know I don't even have to say it do I???

ahh what the heck I'm on a roll tonight with you, and I figure why stop till I have achieved my objective.

8 minutes huh... 800m huh...3:04   well I guess I'll give you; you haven't died yet...

I'll try to be nice here, Scipio using a tread mill will not help you, in fact it's just best if you run outside, now if you're the type that will come back and say but it was winter and it was cold.

I'll say Man up (if you can) I run in -20 sometimes lower then that for 10+ km's why? cause it's good for my cardio. In fact get used to running in really bad weather cause the army doesn't care about it so you wont either.


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View

Journeyman,
sorry couldn't reply faster, I was away on a adventure training  ;D
What I meant by strong legs I refer to biking legs. Not big, but powerfull. Is that making it more clear? I'm french and english is not my 1st language. 
cheers


----------



## beach_bum

Funny, I always thought the run was 3.2 kms.  Did it change at some point in time?

Anyway, 2.4 km in under 12 minutes is not hard at all.  I've always been a long distance runner, (read - not fast at short distances lol) and I could do the mile and a half in just under 10 minutes.


----------



## punkd

Don't just prepare for the 2.4k I just finished week 6 of BMQ in st jean and were already doing 6k runs with the PT staff, not to mention a 3k run at 5:10am  ;D 

The morning runs you have to keep up with your staff and you double back to pick up the stragglers... If your slow start in the front of the ranks it makes it a bit easier. The runs with the PT staff around the track are at your own pace.


----------



## Franko

I wouldn't stop at 6km either.

Most units do runs on occasions of over 10km....like yesterday for the RCD.

It included hills with inclines of over 5% grade....so it behooves you to do hill training as well.

Regards


----------



## Scipio

Are we talking about a consistent run or a light jog for 6 Km?


----------



## George Wallace

Scipio said:
			
		

> Are we talking about a consistent run or a light jog for 6 Km?


You are trying to increase your endurance and better your time.  A Degree is not required.


----------



## NavComm

I'm going to add my .02 in here. I just finished bmq in Borden and I echo the others here who say "don't stop at 2.4 km". In fact I would suggest you be able to run at a minimum 5 km before you attempt bmq. 10km would be even better. And I'm talking about running outside because that is different than eliptical (sp?) trainers or indoor tracks.

It's not just the runs you do with pt staff that require you to be in good condition, it's all the training that isn't in a classroom. You will be running on all kinds of surfaces with all kinds of equipment (think TOPO with full fighting order in the middle of the night through a forest...).

I actually found the early morning runs with PT staff were a great way to get energized and wish they had more of them in the program (if anybody from standards is listening....)


----------



## punkd

Scipio said:
			
		

> Are we talking about a consistent run or a light jog for 6 Km?



As I mentioned if you are with the PT staff and doing laps around the track, its at your own pace. How ever you do morning runs with your instructors who decided the pace and the distance. (usually decided by how much time you have and weather you have inspections or not)


----------



## Marshall

Hey all,

Im wondering if the physical requirements stage still requires you to do a 2.4KM run? A friend of mine applied and she never heard anything about a run at her appointment.


----------



## George Wallace

Marshall said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> 
> Im wondering if the physical requirements stage still requires you to do a 2.4KM run? A friend of mine applied and she never heard anything about a run at her appointment.



You have read the Physical Fitness Requirements topics (all of them) I presume.


----------



## Marshall

Yeah Wallace, sorry. I should of been more clear.


I read the original fitness standards and such, but noticed it is several years old so i was just wondering. The more up to date standards pages seem to not include a run,but usually include a beep or pacer test.


----------



## LCIS-Tech

CF Express is the new standard upon initial recruiting. Make sure that she knows  that not being able to complete it prior to enrolement is not nessessarily a show stopper, but she had better damn well be able to pass it by the time she finished basic. For her own benifit, however: Make sure that she is doing LOTS of 1) running, 2)situps, and 3)pushups...and I don't mean "girl pushups" either. The more of all that she can do, the easier her time in Basic will be. if she can run 5km without stopping, in 30 minutes, and do 30-50 pushups and situps, she should have a relatively easy time going through Basic.


----------



## Marshall

Ah so you do not need it to get in, but it is to your best interests to be able to do it for basic?

Thanks. ^^


----------



## benny88

Marshall said:
			
		

> Ah so you do not need it to get in, but it is to your best interests to be able to do it for basic?
> 
> Thanks. ^^



 How could in NOT be in your best interests? BMQ/IAP gives you a chance to improve your fitness, but give yourself all the help you can, and arrive ready to pass/earn exemption from the CF Expres test.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

So we're really glad that you could get this info for"your friend". Hope she was able to gain something from it. 

Now that it's been answered.........
Locked

Milnet.Ca Staff


----------



## Marshall

Eh she cant join now until 22 since she needs laser eye surgery. Im joining after school tho  thx for all your help.


----------



## Highlander2342

Hello there, 

My question is regarding one of the portions of the PT test. I am aware of what you have to do for the express test ( Push-ups, sit-ups, beep test, and hand grip)  but when does the 2.4km run come in that i keep reading about? is it a separate portion?  Forgive my ignorance on the topic but that is the only thing that confuses me. 

Thanks.


----------



## Jarnhamar

Do we still have an actual running test for a PT standard in the CF?


----------



## George Wallace

It is part of the Cooper's Test.  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/18848/post-103539.html#msg103539


----------

